# Zac-Technik.com  ### Achtung ### euro-elektronics.com # berrytec24.de # elektronik-gmbh.net



## Jaysim (31 Dezember 2015)

hallo,
ich bin gerade über Google auf einen Online-Shop (Zac-Technik.com) gestoßen, der von der Aufmachung fatal an Richtertech.de erinnert.
Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Shop?


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2015)

Tja, ich bekomme nur ein: Fehler: Server nicht gefunden
is wohl schon wiedr down...


----------



## jupp11 (31 Dezember 2015)

Ist nicht  ( mehr? ) registriert.


> No match for domain "ZACK-TECHNIK.COM".
> >>> Last update of whois database: Thu, 31 Dec 2015 09:13:42 GMT


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2015)

Das ist ein Shop:

http://zac-technik.com/

Dazu gibt es einen passenden Eintrag im Handelsregister.


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2015)

@Jaysim

Bei solchen Anfragen solltest du schon die richtige URL-Adresse schreiben, falls es zac-technik.com und nicht Zac*k*-Technik.com sein sollte...


----------



## Jaysim (31 Dezember 2015)

Da hat sich doch die Autokorrektur reingemogelt: der Shop ist unter www.zac-technik.com im Netz zu finden.


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2015)

http://whois.domaintools.com/zac-technik.com


> Creation Date: 2015-12-29T12:10:51.000Z


Die Domain ist neu, aber mit nachprüfbaren Daten in DE registriert. Zu richtertech.de sehe ich erst einmal keine Ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2015)

Solange Du nicht nur per Vorkasse oder Nachnahme zahlen kannst sodern auch per Paypal oder gar Rechnung ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Dezember 2015)

Das ist eindeutig ein Fake-Webshop!

Das Impressum ist natürlich wieder fehlerhaft: "ZAC-TECHNIK ist eine Vertriebsgesellschaft der:" und etwas wirr aufgebaut, aber die Gangster werden leider besser.

Die echte AC-Elektronik GmbH, die natürlich nichts mit der Website zu tun hat, stellt Elektromotoren und Transformatoren her:
http://www.unternehmen24.info/Firmeninformationen/DE/3241898

Die im Impressum genannten Geschäftsführer existieren teilweise tatsächlich, die nicht im Handelsregister verzeichnete Dr. B. A. ist als Domaineigentümer eingetragen. Geschickter Schachzug, aber die bei der Denic hinterlegten Daten sind jedoch unglaubwürdig.

Nebelwolf


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2015)

Nebelwolf hat recht. Der Shop sieht auch komisch aus und hat keine Vorratsmengen pro Artikel.

Das Geld soll auf das Konto


> Unsere Bankdetails
> Tolga Yilmaz
> 
> Kontonummer: 0218394500
> ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Dezember 2015)

Bis zur Bankverbindung bin ich nicht gegangen. Die Bankverbindung ist aus mehreren Gründen verdächtig:

- Das Konto sollte auf den Namen der GmbH lauten (Vorsicht, bei SEPA-Überweisungen muß die Bank den Namen des Kontoinhabers nicht mehr prüfen) 
- Die Norisbank ist keine Bank für Geschäftskunden

Nebelwolf


----------



## bernhard (31 Dezember 2015)

Google hat es in ca. 6 Stunden gefunden:

https://www.google.com/search?q=zac-technik.com+fakeshop&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Jedenfalls in dieser Suchfolge.


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2016)

Die gleiche Masche:

http://euro-elektronics.com/impressum/

Neu zum Nach-Weihnachtsgeschäft registriert:

http://whois.domaintools.com/euro-elektronics.com

Impressumdaten hier geklaut:

https://www.rosseuropa.com/impressum/

Vorsicht bei euro-elektronics.com.


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2016)

Ein Bankdrop:





> Unsere Bankdetails
> Christina Schwindlig
> 
> IBAN-Nr.:
> ...


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2016)

Daten von realen Firmen und Personen klauen ist eigentlich das dümmste dass man als Fakeshopbetreiber machen kann


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2016)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hall...rdigkeit-euro-elektronicscom#answer-188492420


> Ich war auch auf der Seite, aber die wollen vorauszahlung oder Direktüberweisung und das an eine Privatbank in Letland. PayPal wurde nicht akzeptiert


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2016)

Dieser Shop scheint noch nicht fertig zu sein:

http://berrytec24.de/impressum/


> berrytec24 ist ein Angebot der
> 
> berrytec “twentyfour” GmbH
> An der Schneeheide 42
> ...


Die Seite nennt unten die "Foxtech GmbH", die es im Handelsregister nicht gibt, aber auf vielen Seiten dieser Fakeshop-Bande:

https://www.google.com/search?q=acetronik&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q="foxtech+gmbh"

Das Angebot ähnelt sehr dem von zac-technik.com und euro-elektronics.com.

Vorsicht mit diesem Angebot.


----------



## Goblin (1 Januar 2016)

Ne GmbH mit Aufsichtsrat ? Wie soll das denn gehen ? Vielleicht sollte man sich informieren bevor man solche Seiten erstellt


----------



## bernhard (1 Januar 2016)

Diese Suche findet den Zusammenhang zwischen euro-elektronics.com, euro-elektronik.eu und berrytec24.de ganz genau:

https://www.google.com/search?q="20...&oe=utf-8#q="2009-2015+FOXTECH+GmbH"&filter=0


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

Auch für berrytec24.de wird gutefrage.net vermüllt:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/liefert-berrytec24dhl-heute-noch#answer-187789595

Das schwimmt aber bei Google nicht höher als dieses Forum, schade auch.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Januar 2016)

Goblin schrieb:


> Daten von realen Firmen und Personen klauen ist eigentlich das dümmste dass man als Fakeshopbetreiber machen kann



Es werden Firmen gewählt, die keinen Internetauftritt haben. Bei oberflächlicher Suche findet man ein paar Einträge und im Handelsregister steht die Firma auch. Die Shops sind so nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick als Komplettfälschung zu erkennen.

Nebelwolf

ps. Auffällig ist, daß man auf Gutefrage.net selbst Diskussionen zu den Fake-Webshops startet.


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

Die Verwirrung bei gutefrage.net wirkt:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/hat-jemand-erfahrung-mit-wwwzac-technikcom-gemacht


----------



## bernhard (2 Januar 2016)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Es werden Firmen gewählt, die keinen Internetauftritt haben. Bei oberflächlicher Suche findet man ein paar Einträge und im Handelsregister steht die Firma auch. Die Shops sind so nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick als Komplettfälschung zu erkennen.


So sehe ich das auch.

Ein Fakeshop ist ein Spiel auf Zeit.

Falsche Daten im Impressum fallen sofort auf. Geklaute echte Daten sind viel besser. Wenn sie nicht im Internet direkt als geklaut gefunden werden, umso besser. Ich selbst habe hier bei zac-technik.com eine Zeit gegrübelt.

Praktisch gibt es zur Zeit drei Foren, die das zeitliche Ende eines Shops markieren, wir hier und

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/board/22-online-shops/

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

Wir alle wollen nicht neue Shops falsch einordnen. Ab wann ist man sicher? Grundsätzlich richtige Daten unberechtigt zu missbrauchen ist schon clever.


----------



## ChrisDon (5 Januar 2016)

Euro-elektronics.com habe ich heute bei der Polizei gemeldet. Bei Nachfrage bei der im Impressum stehender Firma, also der Ross Europa GmbH, wurde mir versichert, dass die Daten geklaut sind und es sich um einen FakeShop handelt!!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2016)

gutefrage.net ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da man dort  sehr leicht "einknickt" und aus unerfindlichen Gründen (vermutlich Angst)    Teilnehmer mit tausenden von hochqualifizierten Antworten ohne jede Erklärung sperrt.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2016)

Die haben wahrscheinlich auch diesen Brief bekommen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...4himmel-de-fakeshops.49731/page-8#post-387975

Der geht derzeit rum wie Spam


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2016)

http://elektronik-gmbh.net/?page_id=1546


> elektronik-gmbh.net ist ein Angebot der:
> 
> ID Elektronik GmbH
> Wintergasse 22
> 76228 Karlsruhe


Die genannte Firma kann nichts dafür.

http://www.id-elektronik.de/index2.htm

http://whois.domaintools.com/elektronik-gmbh.net


> Domain Name: elektronik-gmbh.net
> Registry Domain ID: 1991128561_DOMAIN_NET-VRSN
> Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.namesilo.com
> Registrar URL: https://www.namesilo.com/
> ...


www.elektronik-gmbh.net, elektronik-gmbh.net


----------



## Hittihitti (6 Januar 2016)

Man soll es nicht für möglich halten, aber auch die lernen ständig dazu.
Verschafft ihnen etwas mehr Zeit in diesem Spielchen und auch die "Hinhaltetaktik" dürfte bei den Käufern "dank der neuen Zweifel"
besser funktionieren. Mancher wird dasitzen und sich nicht vollkommen sicher sein, ob er nun direkt Anzeige erstatten soll - oder nicht.

Ist alles noch kein Grund zur Sorge, das KO-Kriterium "falsche Daten" sollte immer noch jedem auffallen.
Würde ganz anders aussehen, wenn unter denen mal ein "Denker" auftaucht, der das Ganze auch zu Ende denkt.
Dann hätte man allerdings ein größeres Problem - was in anderen Bereichen längst der Standard ist.


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2016)

konsolenparadingsda und die Grünwalder Berrytec GmbH

...und jetzt gehts zu Cher auf Youtube.

Der arme Technofuzzi, hat womöglich so gar keine Einnahmen und wirbelt nur ein wenig Staub auf. @Fuzzi Staub gibbet in Moabit auch und auch ein bisschen Gras, damit lässt sich das alles gut ertragen!


----------

